
This is what online harassment looks like - superchink
http://www.newstatesman.com/blogs/internet/2012/07/what-online-harassment-looks?utm_source=loopinsight.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+loopinsight%2FKqJb+%28The+Loop%29
======
WalterSear
Online sexism is going nowhere until people start asking >why< other have such
hateful thoughts and feelings rather than just serving up the usual diatribe
foo-fa-raw of nerds versus angry women.

~~~
OpieCunningham
Angry women? Right.

No one will ask why if they aren't aware of the problem. This is called
shining a light on reality. It's how everything gets addressed.

~~~
WalterSear
No one is ever asking why.

That's not to imply that the transgressors have an excuse for their bad
behaviour, just that castigation gets us nowhere, particularly in an pseudo-
anonymous environment.

------
rwz
Oh, it's funny to see people trying to prove gamers harass Anita just because
she is a woman. Or that many guys just hate women and stuff. This is not true.

People harass stupidity. If you do stupid things online, you'll be harassed.
And it doesn't matter if you are a man or a woman. What you do matters.

People got sick of all this neverending sexism bullshit going on. Most people
do not think it is a problem worth mentioning of even is a problem at all.

~~~
EliRivers
"Oh, it's funny to see people trying to prove gamers harass Anita just because
she is a woman."

There is a game in which one can simulate punching her in the face, with
realistic looking bruising and facial injuries, quite clearly evoking the
horrific sub-culture amongst some males that hurting women is entertaining and
funny. Pick someone else who did something "stupid" online and see if you can
find a game simulating realistic facial injuries on them. You find it funny?
I'm not laughing.

~~~
rwz
I don't see any connection between punching game and being woman. Seriously.
And I saw thousands of such games before. Except most of them were about
punching males.

Well, not all of them featured bruises and injuries though, but it's just a
question of quality.

I think it's much easier to make a punching game with these features now than
several years ago.

And here are some examples:
<http://www.arcadecabin.com/play/punch_the_president.html>
<http://www.urban75.com/Punch/gates.html>

~~~
EliRivers
Serious question. Do you genuinely not see the qualitative difference between
that kind of cartoony game involving a major public figure, and the game with
the images you can see on the original post? In your mind, are they
essentially the same thing? Not trying to be nasty; to many, many people they
are of completely different intent, but I am aware that some people just
cannot sense that kind of thing.

~~~
rwz
Well, again, I don't see any connection between this game and the fact that
Anita is a woman. Yes, it's clearly harassment, but it's NOT women harassment.

------
guard-of-terra
The only way to win a battle with anonymous legion is to be stonger than they
ever can.

She raised ten times more than she wanted already, so they are anready
distressed and uncomfortable. Push some harsh responses on them and they'd
break.

Note that complaining about harassment is the WRONG response. Complains is
exactly what trolls feed on and they absolutely won't show any respect for
complainers whatever many articles there would be.

~~~
locopati
is it complaining or is it bearing witness? By outing this kind of behavior,
she is spreading awareness of what it means to live with pervasive sexism +
bullying. Perhaps, through this openness + honesty, some might reconsider the
effects that their words + actions have. Perhaps others might call people on
it, both online + in person, when they see it happening. Yes, people have
respnded by helping her with her documentary, but things do not end with a
gift. Giving money is relatively easy compared to doing something about ones
own behavior and the behavior around them.

------
carsongross
I thought the meme pictures were pretty funny.

Sorry.

